# Rehome-Houston, TX-Resolved



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 10, 2010)

Storm has been with me for a little under two years.

Jessi has been with us for around 8 months. 

storm came from a horrible place his names tells it all he was a hurricane Ike rescue. He was left by a dumpster and had to ride out the hurricane in a box. He came to the shelter where I then adopted him. He is past that Neutered and very sweet once he gets to know you. Storm needs to be with adults or kids he is great with kids. 

Jessi is Storms bond mate she is a little over a year old. She is spayed and will not be separated from Storm so its both or nothing. She is more of the leave me alone one she hates to be held but loves her pets. She was not abused she had a family tell her and her sister started fighting they chose her sister and found a home for Jessi.


You can link my blog for pictures. 

There cage toys hay food what ever I have goes with them. They have tons of toys. They are used to dogs cats kittens. As much as this hurts if you are interested in them I will go into more details as to why. 

They are heavily bonded so no separation. 


Kat


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you have to re-home your babies :hug:

I will keep my fingers crossed that they both find a new loving home soon.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 10, 2010)

I am willing to do half on air fair or drive some distance to get them to there new home. Its has to be the right home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 27, 2010)

I am adding this back because to be honest. This is what has been going on.

My buns have free rome of my bedroom. But to be honest beside feeding and cleaning there cage they get no time from us. I am out of town a week or two at a time. I am a horrible bunny owner because to be honest they have no time from me and hubby does not really do much either. 

You have there info and they are going to go to the right home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 28, 2010)

Storm and Jessi are on there way to there new home.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry you had to rehome them


----------



## Evey (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about this. Are they going to someone on the forum?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 2, 2010)

My friend really runs a turtle rescue but she really loves bunnies. So she has about 6 or 8 I think she is on the forum I think but never very active they have been there for a few days and they are doing good.


----------



## Nela (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sorry you've had to rehome them but I am glad they have found a good home. :rose:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 2, 2010)

we're glad you were able to find them a new home.


----------

